# Aeropress (and Aergrind) travel case advice



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

I didn't get the Totes bag with my Aeropress as the reviews looked pants.

I've just ordered an Aergrind, so bar filters it should be compact. What do you guys use as cases for these for travelling?

It will be ok my bike bag to work and suitcases traveling etc.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Badgerman said:


> I've just ordered an Aergrind, so bar filters it should be compact. What do you guys use as cases for these for travelling?


When I bought my Aeropress, it came with the tote bag. I've had to re-sew the zip on at one end but it's great. I keep the Aeropress, Aergrind, Presto, stainless steel filters, scales and all the odds and sods in it. There's a bit of knack to packing it! It's flown over 150,000 miles without problems!


----------



## MogCoffee (May 12, 2018)

Yeah the tote bag is a bit bolocks ....basically cheap plastic thin pencil case! As D-B above said it's handy for holding all in one place. I sometimes use old hemp or material bag (same material as what the green beans come in). Can sneak in a small bag of beans too.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

You're right in saying the tote bag is the flimsiest of excuses for a pencil case. A quality item it is not. Put too much in it (or fail to correctly position everything) and before you know it the zip starts to pull holes where it's stitched to the cheap bag material.

However it is just the right size, and does the job if you take a little care in how you pack it. I can easily do the zip up with no straining with everything you see in the attached picture. Actually I don't even bother with the scales mostly, because I pre-weigh beans into those little round pots (Sainsbury's kitchen section) which hold upto 15g each, and the bigger rectangular pot holds more like 90g.

However if someone comes up with a better quality bag of similar size I'd be interested (It's a fair bit bigger than your average pencil case)









_______

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Lb1 (May 19, 2018)

Looks like a packing cube you'd use for traveling. You could use one of those as they come in various sizes.


----------



## Amvantage (Jun 20, 2018)

Nice little travel set up there.


----------

